# Kontakt & Spitfire Saving Midi CC



## Jim Martin (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm sure it's been asked before, but I couldn't find it...

Say that I create an Albion One instance in VE Pro, then I load up an Albion One single patch like "Brass High - Long" and I map all my CC's how I want them in the Albion One player.

Now, I want to create the next midi Chanel in VE Pro so I insert a new plugin (new instance of Kontakt) and I load the next Albion One single patch "Brass High - Short Octave". I would like to use the same midi CC mappings I created in the previous Albion One Kontakt instance. Is there anyway to do this? Please tell me I don't have to re-map the CC's every single time!


----------



## Simon Lee (May 10, 2020)

I would like to know this as well. There must be a global control or something.


----------



## kdarkthought (May 12, 2020)

The short answer is, you will most likely have to re-map the CC's for every patch. CC assignments are saved on a per-patch basis. Assuming you're building a template, though, you'll only have to do this once. 

Long answer is, you can save snapshots as you go to save time if you ever have to repeat this process in the future, as the snapshots will remember your CC settings. You can also experiment with Kontakt KSP multi-scripts, or midi plug-ins in your DAW, to transform CC's from your controller to other CC's. But honestly, IMO, when doing a template setup, best to just assign everything normally, and save snapshots for the future, if possible. 

As far as I know, this is due to Kontakt's design, rather than a development decision. Two separate .nki files cannot inherently mirror settings by changing only one of them.


----------



## Simon Lee (May 12, 2020)

kdarkthought said:


> The short answer is, you will most likely have to re-map the CC's for every patch. CC assignments are saved on a per-patch basis. Assuming you're building a template, though, you'll only have to do this once.
> 
> Long answer is, you can save snapshots as you go to save time if you ever have to repeat this process in the future, as the snapshots will remember your CC settings. You can also experiment with Kontakt KSP multi-scripts, or midi plug-ins in your DAW, to transform CC's from your controller to other CC's. But honestly, IMO, when doing a template setup, best to just assign everything normally, and save snapshots for the future, if possible.
> 
> As far as I know, this is due to Kontakt's design, rather than a development decision. Two separate .nki files cannot inherently mirror settings by changing only one of them.


Thank you so much this is a big help. I’ve been working with computers and music since the blue G3 macs but all this kontakt and sample library stuff makes me feel like a beginner again.


----------



## kdarkthought (May 12, 2020)

Simon Lee said:


> Thank you so much this is a big help. I’ve been working with computers and music since the blue G3 macs but all this kontakt and sample library stuff makes me feel like a beginner again.



I totally understand, Simon. It'll get easier, though!


----------

